
Microsoft: H-1B workers among those losing jobs - raju
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9126805
======
raju
I am the OP, and here is the HN discussion on the article where the Iowa
senator asked Microsoft about H1-B workers -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450486>

